# Courier-imap remoto

## Pancu

Ragazzi non riesco ad accedere al mio server IMAP da remoto.

Le porte che apro nel firewall sono la 143, idem su Shorewall che uso nel server.Naturalmente TCP.

Devo configurare qualche opzione particolare nel file di configurazione?

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## Peach

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ragazzi non riesco ad accedere al mio server IMAP da remoto.
> 
> Le porte che apro nel firewall sono la 143, idem su Shorewall che uso nel server.Naturalmente TCP.
> 
> Devo configurare qualche opzione particolare nel file di configurazione?
> ...

 

in locale controlla su che porte sono in ascolto i demoni imap con (se non vado errato)

```
netstat -ltn
```

----------

## Pancu

Questa è la linea che fa parte di Courier-Imap:

```
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:143             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
```

----------

## Peach

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Questa è la linea che fa parte di Courier-Imap:
> 
> ```
> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:143             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
> ```
> ...

 

posteresti la configurazione di shorewall ?

----------

## Pancu

All'interno di Rules:

```

ACCEPT          net     $FW     tcp     143 #IMAP

```

All'interno di Policy:

```

loc     net     ACCEPT

loc     fw      ACCEPT

fw      loc     ACCEPT

fw      net     ACCEPT

net     fw      REJECT  info

net     loc     REJECT  info

all     all     DROP    info

```

----------

## Peach

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> All'interno di Rules:
> 
> ```
> 
> ACCEPT          net     $FW     tcp     143 #IMAP
> ...

 

la rule non mi pare sia sbagliata (considera che il mio server imap usa ssl su porta 993 ed è uguale)

per le policy io ho al posto di fw ho $FW e sinceramente non ho mai capito se usare l'uno o l'altro cosa cambi...

in più al posto dei tuoi REJECT e DROP, ho

```
net             all             DROP            info

all             all             REJECT          info
```

io quindi vedrei nei log cosa succede al tentativo di connessione imap: dovrebbe dirti la regola applicata e la destinazione.

penso sia un buon punto di partenza

----------

## Pancu

Sai per caso come fare x configurare shorewall.conf x vedere tutti i log in esteso??

Grazie.

----------

## Peach

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Sai per caso come fare x configurare shorewall.conf x vedere tutti i log in esteso??
> 
> Grazie.

 

in shorewall.conf io ho settato:

```
VERBOSITY=1

LOGFILE=/var/log/messages
```

penso basti. io in messages mi ritrovo entry tipo:

```
Dec  5 17:51:23 pc Shorewall:net2all:DROP:IN=br0 OUT= PHYSIN=eth0 MAC=00:XX:31:XX:0b:94:00:XX:49:b5:45:XX:08:00 SRC=x.y.z.w DST=x.y.z.w LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=31 ID=47259 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3578 DPT=2968 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
```

e via dicendo

altrimenti prova a dare un occhio qui: 

http://www.shorewall.net/shorewall_logging.html

----------

